# MichiganReptiles T's



## MichiganReptiles (May 29, 2010)

I'm Toni 







and these are my T's

~~~~~~~~~~~~~


My first T, G. Pulchra (Audrey)


----------



## MichiganReptiles (May 29, 2010)

My 2nd T (a week later), A. Geniculata (Humphrey)


----------



## J.huff23 (May 29, 2010)

That little genic is so cute


----------



## MichiganReptiles (May 29, 2010)

*Audrey (g. pulchra) handling*































and my hubby handling her for the first time


----------



## MichiganReptiles (May 31, 2010)

New pictures coming today.. borrowed my friends awesome camera so they should be good!


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jun 5, 2010)

*New Pictures*

A. Genic


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jun 12, 2010)

*My newest additions!*

A. avicularia































A. versicolor (Skittles)







B. vagans







C. fasciatum (the little speck it is right now)







P. irminia







P. regalis (not great pics. couldn't get a good angle)















Not new, but here is a new picture of my little genic 

A. geniculata (Java) munching on a cricket


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jun 13, 2010)

A slightly better picture of my P. regalis


----------



## codykrr (Jun 13, 2010)

I love your A. genic!  such a cutie!  I never have gotten around to getting one of those yet. Maybe its time.

also, your C. fasciatum is cool too. i remember when mine was smaller than that!  now she is around 2 inches.


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks Cody! I love her too. It's a shame that she is going to turn evil. Lol I will still love her though  you should definitely get one!


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jun 16, 2010)

*My new babies*

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens


----------



## Terry D (Jun 16, 2010)

Toni, Nice collection you've begun . I especially like the genic and pulchra- heheh- a little partial to those since I have 'em myself. No pokies yet, although that'll hopefully change soon! Thanks for sharing.

Terry


----------



## lunashimmer (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice pics and I love the little geckos!!!


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jun 16, 2010)

Thank you so much!


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jun 17, 2010)

*More of my C. cyaneopubescens*

New house


----------



## Abyssus (Jun 17, 2010)

Cute C. cyaneopubescens


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jun 17, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jun 22, 2010)

*Double A*

Loving her new 2.5 gallon home!


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jun 22, 2010)

*C. cyaneopubescens*

Female? Male?  I know what I think.. I want other opinions.

I know.. the pictures aren't great. My buddy came and picked up his wonderful camera so no super macro option on this one.


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jun 22, 2010)

*Grammostola pulchra*

My beautiful boy  Still my favorite


----------



## VinceG (Jun 22, 2010)

I'd say female, but would need a closer shot to be sure..
There is a section for sexing, you have way better chance to get an answer there.


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks, Vince. I did post it there also  Just thought I would add it to my thread as well.

My camera is a POS. I'm saving for a nice one though (if I could stop buying Ts, that is!).


----------



## VinceG (Jun 22, 2010)

MichReptiles said:


> I'm saving for a nice one though (if I could stop buying Ts, that is!).


Haha I know what you are talking about!


----------



## codykrr (Jun 22, 2010)

hey Toni i believe your GBB sling is a girl.  not 100% sure though.


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jun 22, 2010)

I think she is too! It's much clearer in person, obviously.


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jun 22, 2010)

*P. regalis*

Unfortunately, this is as good of a pic as I'm going to get of this little stinker tonight. After the flash went off, can you guess where he went?


----------



## codykrr (Jun 23, 2010)

i would need a closer shot to be able to determine.

Sorry Toni.


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jun 23, 2010)

I knew I wouldn't be able to use it as a sexing picture, but I figured since it's the one picture I have of the darn thing out of that burrow, I was going to post it.


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jun 24, 2010)

*Double A*


----------



## flyguycolorado (Jun 24, 2010)

Nice collection, your going to love the P. irminia


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jun 24, 2010)

*My newest T - just arrived today*


----------



## J.huff23 (Jun 24, 2010)

Nice. Pokies are always fun, lol.


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jun 25, 2010)

I already want more. Then again.. I want a lot.


----------



## VinceG (Jun 25, 2010)

Already some pokies? 

What sp. is it?


----------



## J.huff23 (Jun 25, 2010)

Its a formosa right Toni? I think I saw that in the pokie ID thread.


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jun 25, 2010)

Yep, it's a formosa. I also have a 1.5" regalis. Next will be an ornata, I think.

Uploading some pics now of my GBB and one of my genic that I believe is in premolt.


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jun 25, 2010)

*All of my babies got back. *

C. cyaneopubescens













my little genic (in pre-molt?) look at that black booty!


----------



## J.huff23 (Jun 25, 2010)

Oh yea! Definitly premolt. I need to get a geniculata...


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jun 25, 2010)

They are awesome. One of my favorites, for sure.


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jun 26, 2010)

*Molting/Post Molt/Sexing: Grammostola pulchra*


----------



## J.huff23 (Jun 26, 2010)

Its really wet but it looks male to me. Thats a weird place to molt, lol.


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jun 26, 2010)

Very weird place to molt. I was worried at first, but I figured he knew what he was doing. I guess I should have dried the molt off a little, but yeah.. he's a boy.


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jun 28, 2010)

*My genic molted*

I came home today to find two genics in Java's enclosure! 

Here is the exuvium I pulled out






Here she is now


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jun 28, 2010)

*Bono - two days post molt*

Isn't he gorgeous? I love my pulchra


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jun 28, 2010)

*Nice Web, Double A*


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jun 30, 2010)

*Java, my genic - 2 days post molt*


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jun 30, 2010)

*Bono: Grammostola pulchra - 4 days post polt*


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jun 30, 2010)

*2 new slings from Dave @ The Invert Shop*

My Brachypelma boehmei is so small the camera didn't even want to focus on it. 







My Nhandu Chromatus


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jul 10, 2010)

*T. plumipes*


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jul 10, 2010)

*P. murinus*







and molt


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jul 10, 2010)

*N. coloratovillosus*


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jul 10, 2010)

*L. parahybana*


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jul 10, 2010)

*A. geniculata (Java)*

Can you see the cricket under her? She missed spazzed out, missed it and stood there on the wall for a few minutes before going after it again.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jul 10, 2010)

Got a buncha new T's, huh?  Nice additons.


----------



## DeathsPyro12 (Jul 10, 2010)

Beautiful new additions.  Wow that genic got big Toni.


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jul 10, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Got a buncha new T's, huh?  Nice additons.


Yeah, other than the MM OBT. Didn't even realize it until Jhuff mentioned it in my other thread. I'm totally bummed now.


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jul 10, 2010)

DeathsPyro12 said:


> Beautiful new additions.  Wow that genic got big Toni.


Didn't she? It's amazing to me how big she got in one molt.


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jul 17, 2010)

*My table is bare.*

This is my temporary T area. Working on making the entire closet a T room with shelving. 

I think I need more T's. Who's going to send me some?


----------



## J.huff23 (Jul 18, 2010)

MichiganReptiles said:


> I think I need more T's. Who's going to send me some?


I would, but you already have both species of what I have available.

Your geniculata is pretty. Did you raise her from a sling?


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jul 19, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> I would, but you already have both species of what I have available.
> 
> Your geniculata is pretty. Did you raise her from a sling?


I got her when she was 1.25" a couple of months ago. She has molted once in my care and is now about 2.25". They sure do grow fast! I can't wait to see how big she gets next molt!


----------



## J.huff23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Well now the geniculata is one my list...my constantly growing list.


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jul 19, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> Well now the geniculata is one my list...my constantly growing list.


Yeah, my list keeps growing as well. I'm going to need a second job to support my T addiction.


----------



## XEightLegsX (Jul 19, 2010)

I love Ts!


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jul 20, 2010)

*G. pulchra*

Male













Female













Sling


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jul 20, 2010)

*A. versicolor*

Skittles, post molt


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jul 20, 2010)

*T. plumipes*


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jul 20, 2010)

*C. cyaneopubescens*

Has molted once in my care. Can't wait for the next molt.


----------



## VinceG (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice GBB! How big is he (or she)?


----------



## J.huff23 (Jul 20, 2010)

Those GBB pictures are very good! I love your pulchras too. Im adding them to the list now.


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jul 21, 2010)

Vince89 said:


> Nice GBB! How big is he (or she)?


Thanks, Vince. She is every bit of 1.5". I'm still hoping she's female. Couldn't confirm with molt. Too small.


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jul 21, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> Those GBB pictures are very good! I love your pulchras too. Im adding them to the list now.


Thanks, Jake! Not too shabby for my crappy little camera. I was pleasantly surprised. 

Definitely get a pulchra. They are truly awesome. I see many more purchases in my future.


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Jul 21, 2010)

Lovin' the new addition!
=D


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks, Ben.


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jul 29, 2010)

G. pulchra sling







Female G. pulchra


----------



## Terry D (Jul 29, 2010)

Toni,  Wow! The collection is growing. Everythings looking great. Love me some fuzzy lil' pulchras! :}

Terry


----------



## smallara98 (Jul 30, 2010)

I love how your chromatus sling is the same exact size of all my 3  Did you happen to get the little felluh from petcenterusa.net ?


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jul 30, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> I love how your chromatus sling is the same exact size of all my 3  Did you happen to get the little felluh from petcenterusa.net ?


No, I got the chromatus from someone on the board. I had to think about that for a minute..


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jul 30, 2010)

Terry D said:


> Toni,  Wow! The collection is growing. Everythings looking great. Love me some fuzzy lil' pulchras! :}
> 
> Terry


Thanks, Terry!


----------



## smallara98 (Jul 30, 2010)

I wont be surprised if someone from the boards got theirs from Paul , and you got it from that person . They would be siblings


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jul 30, 2010)

Nice shots of the GBB, Toni!  Such a sweet looking sp.  I think I like them more as slings than as adults though.


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jul 30, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> I wont be surprised if someone from the boards got theirs from Paul , and you got it from that person . They would be siblings


I think that's a stretch. Why would someone pay more for slings and sell them for less? It's a nice thought though


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jul 30, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Nice shots of the GBB, Toni!  Such a sweet looking sp.  I think I like them more as slings than as adults though.


Thanks, Jason. I love my little GBB


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Aug 4, 2010)

*August 4th 2010*

A. avicularia (molted about 2 weeks ago)













A. versicolor #2













One of my new P. ornata slings (well, it's rear anyway. Think it's trying to tell me something? )








E. cyanognathus













B. boehmei (molted and grew about 1/4 cm.. lol)







A. geniculata (not a very flattering picture, unfortunately)







L. parahybana in pre-molt








P. regalis in brand new enclosure (also not a great picture)







B. vagans







That's all I was able to get tonight. Hopefully I will have time to take pictures of some of my others in the next few days.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Aug 7, 2010)

Nice pickups.


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Aug 12, 2010)

*Acanthoscurria geniculata*

Molt #2





























































And a few days before molt:


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Aug 14, 2010)

*2 new T's*

Picked these up today at the Michigan Reptile show. 

Couldn't get a good picture of this one. Every time I popped the top it ran so I'm forced to show it off through the vial. I got this beautiful T from Newflvr.













Initially I purchased a 4" female H. lividum from John Apple, but then stopped by John Morris' table and traded it for this beauty.


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Sep 5, 2010)

*G. pulchra - Bono*

Here's my boy. He molted yesterday so I thought I would post some new pictures.


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Sep 5, 2010)

*My new G. rosea*

Isn't she pretty?


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Sep 5, 2010)

*Some updated pictures*

My GBB is growing up:







B. smithi







A. geniculata


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Sep 5, 2010)

*G. pulchra - Natasha*


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Sep 5, 2010)

*C. fasciatum*

Here's my little C. fasciatum sling.


----------



## Terry D (Sep 6, 2010)

Toni, The pulchras are growing nicely! I see Bono has that freshly molted and scrunched up "don't bother me" stance goin' on. I love it!



Terry


----------



## J.huff23 (Sep 6, 2010)

Natasha is absolutley beautiful! (Pretty name too). How big is she?


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks, guys   Natasha is about 3 inches.


----------



## groovyspider (Sep 7, 2010)

i see a breeding pair haha i call first born :razz:


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Sep 7, 2010)

That's the plan! Someday


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (Sep 8, 2010)

When you gonna post your Moltapalooza


----------



## groovyspider (Sep 8, 2010)

MichiganReptiles said:


> That's the plan! Someday


well good luck


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Sep 8, 2010)

SpyderBoy606 said:


> When you gonna post your Moltapalooza


Some of them are just too small, but I'll get some more pictures up soon.


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Sep 11, 2010)

*Latest additions*

P. platyomma







B. emilia (female)







A. versicolor (female)


----------



## Terry D (Sep 11, 2010)

Toni, That versi looks fantastic!!


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Sep 11, 2010)

Thank you, Terry.

More pictures..


----------



## VinceG (Sep 11, 2010)

Really nice versi! Looks a lot like mine with that greenish carapace!


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks, Vince!

She was a busy girl last night.


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Oct 4, 2010)

G. pulchra (female)







A. geniculata (male)







P. irminia (unsexed)







P. regalis (unsexed)


----------



## J.huff23 (Oct 5, 2010)

That G.pulchra is beautiful!


----------



## Terry D (Oct 5, 2010)

^ +1 on the BB. Hey Toni, Getting into trues now?


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks guys   Yes, Terry.. a little bit


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Oct 9, 2010)

I got rid of a few T's and purchased a few new ones. I've decided to focus on the T's I really want, now that I've settled into the hobby.

My new pride & joy...  female G. iheringi













G. pulchra #4







G. pulchra #5







A. azuraklaasi







A. amazonica







and this one was given to me because I didn't want one.  a dinky little OBT


----------



## Terry D (Oct 9, 2010)

Toni, Nice little iheringi. You got one molt sexed, huh? They are awesome!!- won't be so little a year or two from now. 

Terry


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks, Terry   She's awesome, for sure. I must get several more!


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Oct 10, 2010)

Congrats on the pickups! The obt's make me so happy. I seriously have been cursed with bad obt luck but don't feel like collection is anything without one! I finally have a beautiful red form girl that I'm raising!


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks, Ben. We'll see how this goes with the OBT.


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Oct 24, 2010)

No, my female pulchra hasn't molted yet


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Nov 6, 2010)

Getting ready to pair this girl next weekend:


----------



## Redneck (Nov 7, 2010)

Toni that A. genic is AWESOME! (For lack of better words..) :}

I can honestly say.. The A. genic & brocklhursti are one of my most fav. NW terrestrials.. 

Best of luck on the breeding with the versi! Hope you get a sac!


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Nov 7, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Toni that A. genic is AWESOME! (For lack of better words..) :}
> 
> I can honestly say.. The A. genic & brocklhursti are one of my most fav. NW terrestrials..
> 
> Best of luck on the breeding with the versi! Hope you get a sac!


Thanks, Tommy! I hope _we_ get a sac too


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Nov 7, 2010)

Sweet new additions.  Good luck with the versicolor, Toni.


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks, Jason!

My new female A. geniculata, Mocha ---   Java's girlfriend


----------

